# Six Flags (Camera Phone Warning)



## D-Ice (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok everyone my digital camera, broke, It's very sad I know, but I just dont have the money to get it fixed right now, so the next best thing is... *sign* My Camera Phone the LG-6100 with the CMOS lens. 0.3MP But the pictures are decent... Lets have a look.






Caption: On the Sky Ride at just about closing time





Caption: Skull Mountain





Caption: Running Away on the Mine Train





Caption: First loop on the Scream Machine





Caption: Double loop on the Scream Machine





Caption: First drop on NITRO (Was siting in the back)





Caption: The second drop/turn





Caption: Board walk area





Caption: Tooken near the enternce





Caption: Tooken from the Parking lot





Caption: NITRO





Caption: B&W Shot, makes the park look classic like... or something...





Caption: Mudusa





Caption: More Madusa





Caption: Kingda Ka Hill





Caption: Kingda Ka it self... Yes I did ride it.





Caption: Superman 





Caption: Kingda Ka from the distance.

Well I know the quality is not there but if it was I beleve the pics would have came out great, but I had to work with what I got... so... :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2006)

My - whatever HAPPENED to your camera then??? Sounds serious. I'd DIE!
More so since I not even own a mobile, let alone one with a camera inside. Ugh... to be without a camera ... horrors.

Therefore I do understand why you just HAD TO take pics ... with whichever means you had on you. And for these being camera phone pics they are ... ok. I like the intense colours in the (scroll-scroll, count-count  ) fourth, the First Loop on the Scream Machine ... those colours are really ... popping. (A bit too much maybe, even?)

And I like the abstract aspect of the shaken ones on the drops, mostly so the Second Drop/Turn.


----------



## D-Ice (Jul 20, 2006)

My camera, I droped it.. on capet, the lens is loose, so.. It's still useable, but the photos come out blurry..  im gona get it fixed very soon.  yeah i think the 4th one is great cause its red white n blue... thanks for the comments


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 20, 2006)

woot! Kingda Ka! I love that ride


----------



## MG TF 135 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like the ones actually on the rides. Nobody should be brave/stupid enough to risk an expensive camera in this situation which makes the phone an ideal tool. I use my camera phone all the time for little candid moments when its too much hassle to get the big camera out.


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 20, 2006)

Neat shots!

Because I am very fussy though, it is taken not tooken.


----------

